# Spirit, rise up now



## Katybug

Hello,
I would like a translation into Latin of the the following, if possible. This is for creative writing.

Spirit, rise up now and walk with me. Join me on a sacred journey.

Thanks for any help,
Katybug


----------



## Flaminius

I'd suggest;
Spiritus jam surge!


----------



## Aureliano

Excuse me, I speak english very little. I think that the translation of your phrases in italian is "Spirito (or "Anima"), insorgi (ribellati) adesso e cammina con me. Unisciti a me (or "vieni con me", but how do you translate this "on"? Is this linked with "join"? Or is it absolute?) su di un (per un) sacro cammino."

In latin, I think it sound as this following:

"Spiritus, nunc rebella (or descisce?) et mecum procede (or incede, or "i"?). Te ad me iunge (or comitare me = seguimi, accompagnami, follow me maybe?) per sacrum iter."

I am not sure... I advise you to wait a more expert translater :]

Excuse me for the error. Ciao!


----------



## Deccius

Flaminius and Aureliano, why do you suggest translating "spirit" as "spiritus"?  I thought the said word had the meaning of "air, breath" more often than "spirit".  Personally, I would suggest "Animus, surge iam ac ambula mecum.  Veni mecum itinere sacro."


----------



## Flaminius

[W]hy do you suggest translating "spirit" as "spiritus"?

Ahem, I was not thinking properly.  Animus is a more apt translation for "soul."


----------



## Aureliano

Deccius, your translation is the most cool!! :]
But, I want to adjust something... 
First, "animus" it is ok, but the traslation it isn't "breath"! It's or "soul" or "spirit" or "mind" or "conscience", "feeling", "bravery" et cetera.
Second, "veni" express a movement. So for me the verb does not hold an ablative. Ablative rarely is used to a complement of movement through site, so is preferable "per + accusative" (thus for me it is "per sacrum iter"). 
But if we use a verb of "statement" (I hope it's this the right translation, or it is maybe "staying"?) we have use a complement of "staying" *in* site. In such case we could use, as you said, a simple ablative. 

Excuse me, I would understand a thing... What's the meaning of "rise up"? I look up the dictionary of WF.com but I read that it is like "rebel". But I see that you translated "surge"! 
Could you teach me, please? :]


At the end, the translation that I understood is:
"Anime (with vocative, poor vocative, nobody considers it! ), iam surge ac ambula mecum. Veni mecum per sacrum iter/ Comitare me itinere sacro (or "in" itinere sacro, or "per" iter sacrum, these options for the last case only)."

It's okay? 
Bye!

P.S.: correct me for errors/horrors!


----------



## Deccius

Aureliano said:


> First, "animus" it is ok, but the traslation it isn't "breath"! It's or "soul" or "spirit" or "mind" or "conscience", "feeling", "bravery" et cetera.



Right, that's why I suggested that you use "animus" (soul) instead of "spiritus" (breath).



			
				Aureliano said:
			
		

> Second, "veni" express a movement. So for me the verb does not hold an ablative. Ablative rarely is used to a complement of movement through site, so is preferable "per + accusative" (thus for me it is "per sacrum iter").
> But if we use a verb of "statement" (I hope it's this the right translation, or it is maybe "staying"?) we have use a complement of "staying" *in* site. In such case we could use, as you said, a simple ablative.



Yes, my translation was a bit loose, so you might even be able to use "iungo" (to join).  However, I've never seen that verb with people except in reference to marriage.  You could use the preposition "per", but "per iter sacrum" would mean "during my journey".  



			
				Aureliano said:
			
		

> Excuse me, I would understand a thing... What's the meaning of "rise up"? I look up the dictionary of WF.com but I read that it is like "rebel". But I see that you translated "surge"!
> Could you teach me, please? :]



Certainly, the English verb "to rise up" means "to lift one's self up by using one's legs, to stand up".  It does also have a second meaning, however, which is "to challenge authority, to rebel".  



			
				Aureliano said:
			
		

> At the end, the translation that I understood is:
> "Anime (with vocative, poor vocative, nobody considers it! ), iam surge ac ambula mecum. Veni mecum per sacrum iter/ Comitare me itinere sacro (or "in" itinere sacro, or "per" iter sacrum, these options for the last case only)."



Mea culpa!  I can't believe I so carelessly neglected the vocative case.  Thanks for catching my mistake, Aureliano.  Overall, the translation looks good.  Well done!


----------



## Katybug

I am grateful to you all for input.  Thank you.  Surge iam translates to : to get up arise so I am using iam surge, now to get up arise.  Also, "Adveho me" for come with me.  Is this okay?


----------



## Deccius

Katybug said:


> Also, "Adveho me" for come with me.  Is this okay?



No, "adveho me" means "I carry myself."  Use "Veni mecum" to express "Come with me."


----------



## Aureliano

Deccius said:


> Right, that's why I suggested that you use "animus" (soul) instead of "spiritus" (breath).


 Oh, uhm... excuse me.. I'm an idiot... I had not understood... my english is very bad...  

Thank you for all that you explained me 

Ciao e a presto!!!


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

What about my attempts?

Modo surge, anime, mecumque gradere. Mihi sacrum per iter ades.

And what about using the future imperative instead of the present one for the 2nd and 3rd verbs? (I admit I prefer the 1st one)

Modo surge, anime, mecumque graditor. Mihi sacrum per iter adesto.

Bye, Lorenzo


----------

